# Latte art practice



## Slee

I would love to be able to pour some nice latte art. I feel I'm getting there but I just don't have the time to try things out. I generally get one go a day if I'm lucky to make a coffee.

Anyone using food colouring for practice?

I assume though it isn't the same as using coffee? Still worth a shot?


----------



## 4085

use cold water with one drop of washing up liquid


----------



## Stanic

I feel you, I was in the same situation..getting a barista job and attending a latte art training has helped a lot









but I also started to practice more often at home with the Rancilio Silvia - two 350 ml jugs a day and after around two weeks I was really much better than at the beginning when all I could do was scald the milk and create huge bubbles

I always use a thermometer to know when to switch from air-sucking to rolling (max. 30°C) and when to finish frothing (50-55°C)


----------



## Slee

When stretching the milk I'm ok but usually go slightly over so it is a little thick but smooth. I can tell when I swirl the milk I can see it is thick.

When I'm pouring I think I rush it so get different results but when I try to slow down it all goes wrong


----------



## Slee

My latest attempt which was a little thick


----------



## Stanic

looks pretty good to me, what is the size of your cup for the flat white? do you use full-fat milk?


----------



## Slee

So this one was in darea I say a Costa cup which is about 8oz I think. I do use 6oz cup as well. I just semi skimmed milk in not a fan of full fat milk.


----------



## etaf

i watched a few youtube videos and thought , that looks quite easy to do - Wrong ...... no success at all , just get froth on the top.......


----------



## Robbo

etaf said:


> i watched a few youtube videos and thought , that looks quite easy to do - Wrong ...... no success at all , just get froth on the top.......


Hi etaf, I think we all started that way  it just takes practice. I'm no expert but I can now at least integrate the air to get a nice silky consistency. Making the nice patterns is not so difficult when the milk is done right (although I still wouldn't consider most of my efforts as art!)

Best thing to do is post a quick video of what your doing and let us help you out.


----------



## Mmiah

i use a costa cup too at times, reminds me of my past sins and how much money i used to waste, and once warmed up they hold the heat as the cups are pretty thick


----------



## Stanic

perhaps there is a latte art training course available somewhere close to where you live? this can push things forward a lot


----------



## Slee

How do all practice? Just make lots of coffee? Coffee chap showed me a few things which was really good I now weigh our my coffee which I didn't do before and my milk is much better but I want to step up a bit more


----------



## abs

Hi Guys,

I'm new to latte art and getting a thick layer of froth so when i pour the coffee just gets covered in it? why is this happening and how can i get the right amount of froth using my machine?

Thanks,

Abs


----------



## abs

and what is the min amount of milk do you guys use? i use just about enough for one cup


----------



## jlarkin

hi Abs, I think the volume depends on the machine you're using, the jug and cup you're pouring into. I just try to do enough for whatever drink I'm making at the time and used a bit of trial and error to work out how much that was.

As for the thickness, that likely means you're introducing too much air into the milk so that you either need to get the tip of the steam wand in deeper or more quickly?

Your best bet may be to post a new thread with a video of you doing it and a breakdown of whatever information you can share?


----------



## jlarkin

Slee, practice with water a drop of washing up liquid in it was a good tip. You can also try putting a little of something with colour into the cup and then steaming the water with washing up liquid to pour into it.

Both winchester coffee school (just outside Winchester) and coffee lab in Winchester do training courses as well now.


----------



## eddie57

Slee said:


> My latest attempt which was a little thick


seems pretty good to me, but then again what do i know:confused:


----------



## Slee

jlarkin said:


> Slee, practice with water a drop of washing up liquid in it was a good tip. You can also try putting a little of something with colour into the cup and then steaming the water with washing up liquid to pour into it.
> 
> Both winchester coffee school (just outside Winchester) and coffee lab in Winchester do training courses as well now.


I have done the home barista course at Winchester coffee school but I would like to do the latte art one.


----------



## JimBean1

@Slee my turning point came really when I did an hour of one to one tuition at a roastery in Bournemouth - I knew the basic science of the milk and my espressos were fine but the steaming and incorporating really let me down. After an hour of someone pulling back to back shots for me and me steaming the milk each time and getting tips on my pour technique I went from this:









To this:









In a few months. The key for me was understanding the science and then trying to nail the variables like heat, air and texture.

Just try to understand every element and keep practising each one.

Good luck.


----------



## Slee

JimBean1 said:


> @Slee my turning point came really when I did an hour of one to one tuition at a roastery in Bournemouth - I knew the basic science of the milk and my espressos were fine but the steaming and incorporating really let me down. After an hour of someone pulling back to back shots for me and me steaming the milk each time and getting tips on my pour technique I went from this:
> 
> View attachment 27182
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> View attachment 27183
> 
> 
> In a few months. The key for me was understanding the science and then trying to nail the variables like heat, air and texture.
> 
> Just try to understand every element and keep practising each one.
> 
> Good luck.


Where was that in bournemouth if you can't mention it here can you pm me?

Looks amazing!


----------



## Rom

JimBean1 said:


> @Slee my turning point came really when I did an hour of one to one tuition at a roastery in Bournemouth - I knew the basic science of the milk and my espressos were fine but the steaming and incorporating really let me down. After an hour of someone pulling back to back shots for me and me steaming the milk each time and getting tips on my pour technique I went from this:
> 
> View attachment 27182
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> View attachment 27183
> 
> 
> In a few months. The key for me was understanding the science and then trying to nail the variables like heat, air and texture.
> 
> Just try to understand every element and keep practising each one.
> 
> Good luck.


id love to be able to knock a couple of them out when I've got visitors. But as I don't like milk I never really get to practice.


----------



## Wes78

This is potentially another method for practice


----------



## Slee

Wes78 said:


> This is potentially another method for practice


I've tried that in the past a few times it is ok but you can't keep doing it much before you need more fresh milk.


----------



## Wes78

Slee said:


> I've tried that in the past a few times it is ok but you can't keep doing it much before you need more fresh milk.


Yes, I've no idea how he keeps it going so long. Maybe all that banging and clattering helps


----------



## Obnic

Wes78 said:


> Yes, I've no idea how he keeps it going so long. Maybe all that banging and clattering helps


I saw another video on here recently where he explains that because the milk is not steamed none of it burns and so the froth does not degrade, despite pouring over and over. The secret really is in pan warming and using a French press to froth.


----------



## Slee

This is todays effort milk was lovely, Pour was going really well and then I slugged the cut through and it sucks the design into the middle doh!


----------



## Stanic

Wes78 said:


> Yes, I've no idea how he keeps it going so long. Maybe all that banging and clattering helps


The banging is to pop the big bubbles. For pouring training it is okay but you won't learn how to froth with the steam wand.



Slee said:


> This is todays effort milk was lovely, Pour was going really well and then I slugged the cut through and it sucks the design into the middle doh!


Still looks yummy


----------



## Slee

Stanic said:


> The banging is to pop the big bubbles. For pouring training it is okay but you won't learn how to froth with the steam wand.
> 
> Still looks yummy


Thanks it did taste nice


----------



## Slee

3 in a row and probably the last on my silvia. A mixed bag


----------



## eddie57

id be happy if i could do them, im useless just cant get the hang of it


----------



## Stanic

eddie57 said:


> id be happy if i could do them, im useless just cant get the hang of it


exactly what I was saying three months ago


----------



## caffeinejunkie

JimBean1 said:


> @Slee my turning point came really when I did an hour of one to one tuition at a roastery in Bournemouth - I knew the basic science of the milk and my espressos were fine but the steaming and incorporating really let me down. After an hour of someone pulling back to back shots for me and me steaming the milk each time and getting tips on my pour technique
> 
> View attachment 27183
> 
> 
> In a few months. The key for me was understanding the science and then trying to nail the variables like heat, air and texture.
> 
> Just try to understand every element and keep practising each one.
> 
> Good luck.


I just want to drink that after seeing it - looks great!!


----------



## caffeinejunkie

So here was my latest attempt just now.... Looks better than previous attempts however the milk was too thick!!


----------



## Slee

First coffee on the sage db. Seemed to be more Creme could be as there is more coffee but was nice and the steam was was nice to use.


----------



## Stanic

nice video by Dritan Alsela..he surely knows how to work with his steam wand


----------



## MildredM

Stanic said:


> nice video by Dritan Alsela..he surely knows how to work with his steam wand


I would show off too if I could do that as well as that


----------



## eddie57

Stanic said:


> nice video by Dritan Alsela..he surely knows how to work with his steam wand


Bloody show off


----------



## hotmetal

Bitter irony (literally).

You know how everyone posts bad latte art and says "but it tasted great"? (Guilty!) Well this time I'm doing the opposite. This 'ere pour probably counts as fairly good by my standards, but was a total hash except for the pour. Last few beans in the hopper so it came out too coarse, but I tried to compensate with a harder tamp. Then when I started the shot the machine ran out of water after 1 second. I refilled the machine with Volvic and restarted the shot. Got the worst spritzer ever, all over me and the floor! 18>48 in 20" -I thought to myself "that's a sink shot" but thought what the hell, I'll stick some milk in it and drink it. I'm not sure which part of the whole process deserves to go in the Muppetry thread, but as the pour was the only redeeming feature I thought I'd put it here. It didn't taste great, actually. But not as bad as it ought to have done - I was half expecting the milk to curdle given the inauspicious beginning.


----------



## Slee

hotmetal said:


> Bitter irony (literally).
> 
> You know how everyone posts bad latte art and says "but it tasted great"? (Guilty!) Well this time I'm doing the opposite. This 'ere pour probably counts as fairly good by my standards, but was a total hash except for the pour. Last few beans in the hopper so it came out too coarse, but I tried to compensate with a harder tamp. Then when I started the shot the machine ran out of water after 1 second. I refilled the machine with Volvic and restarted the shot. Got the worst spritzer ever, all over me and the floor! 18>48 in 20" -I thought to myself "that's a sink shot" but thought what the hell, I'll stick some milk in it and drink it. I'm not sure which part of the whole process deserves to go in the Muppetry thread, but as the pour was the only redeeming feature I thought I'd put it here. It didn't taste great, actually. But not as bad as it ought to have done - I was half expecting the milk to curdle given the inauspicious beginning.


Thanks for the honesty i think that's what we all want to hear more of as we all experience the pain but we only see the good ones people want to show ?


----------



## Obnic

Managed to get a heart shape on top, even moderately central but still lacking any definition. Milk is silky smooth. Any ideas?


----------



## Slee

Managed a wonky rosetta. I was trying to slow down the pour but didn't really help.


----------



## Obnic

I think wonk comes from cup not perfectly level through the pour. That was my experience but hey, what do I know.


----------



## Slee

Obnic said:


> I think wonk comes from cup not perfectly level through the pour. That was my experience but hey, what do I know.


Thanks I'll give it a go and see


----------



## MildredM

Off at a bit of a tangent here . . . But why do some baristas prefer to hold the jug and cup within inches of their nose ends, does it help them to concentrate or something?


----------



## Slee

MildredM said:


> Off at a bit of a tangent here . . . But why do some baristas prefer to hold the jug and cup within inches of their nose ends, does it help them to concentrate or something?


Maybe they like smell of it or maybe we don't notice they do the cut through with their nose...


----------



## Slee

Did this one in my keep cup to take to work. I think my wonkyness comes from my shoddy cut through. Need to slow down I think


----------



## MildredM

It is practice and working out what works best for you, your machine, pitcher and what have you. Tilting the cup has made a big difference for me (and my confidence)!

I'm still hopeless so please don't judge me too harshly . . . I was feeling brave enough to film it this morning. Apologies for the arm of the iPhone holder in the way!


----------



## Obnic

Look at all those shiny toys!


----------



## Snakehips

Well I didn't even get off the starting blocks this morning with this.......









Unusually, bought a 4 pint milk a couple of days ago, dated 29/6/17.

Was fine until this morning when steaming 200ml of the last 500ml

Never had anything like this happen before. It didn't look or smell as if it had gone off .


----------



## Slee

Looks like porridge yuck


----------



## Slee

My cut through still needs work


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Well I didn't even get off the starting blocks this morning with this.......
> 
> View attachment 27524
> 
> 
> Unusually, bought a 4 pint milk a couple of days ago, dated 29/6/17.
> 
> Was fine until this morning when steaming 200ml of the last 500ml
> 
> Never had anything like this happen before. It didn't look or smell as if it had gone off .


As much as it offends me to re quote your pic I just wanted to say this happened to us last week. Well, the milk, not us. Hot thunderstorm type weather, I expect.

I am surprised you haven't come across it happening before . . . it's happened a few times (in my short life).


----------



## Slee

Just did my best ever 3 in a row finally got my cut through i slowed right down, took a deep breath ha!


----------



## Slee

The middle all faded into one but I'm getting there


----------



## BigAndy

Definitely worth investing in a latte art course if you want to do this. There is so much more involved than you might expect!!


----------



## Mmiah

anywhere in midlands, particularly around Northampton that does latte art courses?


----------



## Slee

Not sure what happened here did I start too far back in the cup? One the pattern started it wasn't too bad


----------



## Tiny tamper

@Slee that's one nice looken coffee there







what beans r u using?


----------



## Slee

Tiny tamper said:


> @Slee that's one nice looken coffee there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what beans r u using?


Thanks  I am using Winchester coffee synergy blend its my favourite and local


----------



## MildredM

Judging the latte art practice here!


----------



## joey24dirt

Is it too late for you to enter in the latte art comp that's going on?


----------



## Tiny tamper

MildredM said:


> Judging the latte art practice here!


Doggy says "ones ok the others a bit Ruff"


----------



## ChrisGT

Love seeing this though I cannot create anything no matter how much I try lol


----------



## Slee

ChrisGT said:


> Love seeing this though I cannot create anything no matter how much I try lol


Post some pics we can try to help


----------



## ChrisGT

Slee said:


> Post some pics we can try to help


Thanks I'll do just that Slee


----------



## Slee

Didn't quite fill the cup then it made it go wonky. Tasted nice though


----------



## Dougy Giro

My efforts usually look like a map of Australia!


----------



## MildredM

Latte art video

Lots of variety going on there!


----------



## MildredM

Does my cup look big in this? It's weird, it's a flat white cup, a small pitcher . . . and a wonky pour with overly thick milk!


----------



## DaveP

Did it like wot Mildred showed (kinda) and got this new art design... 'The prairie catcus'









You can't see the horses galloping majestically across the plain ... cos they gone.


----------



## GingerBen

Smashed it......

was going for the cardiograph look


----------



## Obnic

GingerBen said:


> ..was going for the cardiograph look


Ooh, I thought transverse view of the Milky Way.

Here is my effort from this am. Milk drinkers in the house, and very shakey hands after a weekend of disastrous excess.


----------



## joey24dirt

Obnic said:


> Ooh, I thought transverse view of the Milky Way.
> 
> Here is my effort from this am. Milk drinkers in the house, and very shakey hands after a weekend of disastrous excess.


Congrats on the drinks...... and your recent milestone


----------



## Obnic

joey24dirt said:


> ...... and your recent milestone


Corr! Nothing gets past you


----------



## joey24dirt

Obnic said:


> Corr! Nothing gets past you


Happy accident


----------



## 9719

Concrats, keep those amusing posts coming, makes me chuckle lots and unfollow the 'Swedespeed' before it gets you into any more trouble.


----------



## MildredM

Obnic said:


> Corr! Nothing gets past you


Whoop! I am raising my coffee cup to you


----------



## KirinChris

Oh my word... I had no idea how difficult it was going to be.

I got an ECM Barista in May, planning to pour some lovely latte art on my flat whites. I'd done a course, watched videos and everything. It's now November and I've only just got to the stage where my drinks are at least consistently not embarrassing.

I still have some way to go, I am the first to admit, but there were times when I thought I should convert to being an espresso drinker.

To be honest I'm not 100% sure what has made the difference but the main elements of the successful pours seem to be:


A Goldilocks volume of milk - not too much, not too little. Somewhere around 150ml seems to suit my jug.

A cold jug.

Splitting the steamed milk between two jugs and discarding a little of the thinner first part of the pour.

I don't know how to describe this one but slightly thinner coffee - a combination of not being too finely ground, not tamped too hard. At one point I was able to steam the milk in the same time as the shot took to be expressed. Now the shot is coming out more quickly in about half the time and it seems to have an effect.


Having said all that I'll probably be back to random smudges next week. But at least I know I can get somewhere.

Some amateurish, but by my standards positively brilliant, recent attempts below:


----------



## Mike_1987

KirinChris said:


> Oh my word... I had no idea how difficult it was going to be.
> 
> I got an ECM Barista in May, planning to pour some lovely latte art on my flat whites. I'd done a course, watched videos and everything. It's now November and I've only just got to the stage where my drinks are at least consistently not embarrassing.
> 
> I still have some way to go, I am the first to admit, but there were times when I thought I should convert to being an espresso drinker.
> 
> To be honest I'm not 100% sure what has made the difference but the main elements of the successful pours seem to be:
> 
> 
> A Goldilocks volume of milk - not too much, not too little. Somewhere around 150ml seems to suit my jug.
> 
> A cold jug.
> 
> Splitting the steamed milk between two jugs and discarding a little of the thinner first part of the pour.
> 
> I don't know how to describe this one but slightly thinner coffee - a combination of not being too finely ground, not tamped too hard. At one point I was able to steam the milk in the same time as the shot took to be expressed. Now the shot is coming out more quickly in about half the time and it seems to have an effect.
> 
> 
> Having said all that I'll probably be back to random smudges next week. But at least I know I can get somewhere.
> 
> Some amateurish, but by my standards positively brilliant, recent attempts below:
> 
> View attachment 29965
> View attachment 29966


Nice!


----------



## NicholasA

Still learning every day, it's so tempting to keep making coffees but there is only so much one can drink







. Here's a basic tulip:


----------



## hotmetal

Well I've been trying to do it for years and this is pretty much the best I can muster. It takes an age to get the hang of it when you're only pouring 2 or 3 a day. Just not enough feedback in time, and by the time you're pouring the next 2 or 3 you've lost the muscle memory or hand-eye coordination from the day before. That's my excuse! I do try to get the handle in the right place so the drinker gets the pattern correctly aligned towards them though.


----------



## maliziasm

Wow that was awesome! I envy you guys


----------



## Mr Kirk

A month in and probably about 20 or so attempts, I'm getting better.


----------



## nonickch

Snakehips said:


> Well I didn't even get off the starting blocks this morning with this.......
> 
> View attachment 27524
> 
> 
> Unusually, bought a 4 pint milk a couple of days ago, dated 29/6/17.
> 
> Was fine until this morning when steaming 200ml of the last 500ml
> 
> Never had anything like this happen before. It didn't look or smell as if it had gone off .


This... is cheese!

Well, kinda. It very much looks like an acid-set cheese(ricotta is close to this) and it's whey on the uppper-left.

Cheese of this time this is made when milk with elevated acidity hits around 90C.

I'm guessing the milk went TOO sour in the fridge (more so than it usually does, something was wrong) and then when you hit it with the wand and off to cheese-land it went.


----------



## spoxehub

Had a crack. Taken some bloody tries to get here like.


----------



## hotmetal

Nice wiggle, now for the cut through. That's where mine tend to go wrong. ..


----------



## spoxehub

hotmetal said:


> Nice wiggle, now for the cut through. That's where mine tend to go wrong. ..


Thanks. More trying to focus on dialing in the milk steaming for now, just happened to get a little lucky!


----------



## hotmetal

Yep, you can only practice pouring when you've got the milk right.


----------



## jlarkin

MildredM said:


>


Sorry trawling through this whole thing now. So close. If you'd slowed down a teeny bit you would have been perfectly in sync with the crescendo (which is likely not the correct use of the phrase for what was happening) in the music!


----------



## Huckwell

Has anyone got a recommended book covering latte art?


----------



## Stanic

a very short clip of me frothing some milk with the Bellman steamer


----------



## salty

Stanic said:


> a very short clip of me frothing some milk with the Bellman steamer


Awesome - you make it look so easy


----------



## Stanic

salty said:


> Awesome - you make it look so easy


hehe, thanks, it took some practice to get there..I was seriously lost at the beginning of my frothing journey


----------



## Slee

Huckwell said:


> Has anyone got a recommended book covering latte art?


I recently got coffee art by dhan tamang. Gave me a few little tips like waiting for the dot to start forming. I was always rushing so it helped me slow down. I'm no expert but im getting better slowly


----------



## Slee

Here are my latest 2 attempts including the wobbly one! Pleased with the better looking one


----------



## Stanic

Looks great


----------



## Slee

Stanic said:


> Looks great


Thanks i am slowly getting better. Can't do a tulip for love or money but they taste good. Latest beans are peru tunki from Winchester coffee. They are my current favourite. I just wish I could do a straight cut through!


----------



## Slee

Tried a 3 layer tulip...

Need more practice i think!


----------



## salty

Slee said:


> Tried a 3 layer tulip...
> 
> Need more practice i think!


Looking good


----------



## rich987

My 'art' is at the cactus stage! Still it's a lot better than when my foam just sank to the bottom all the time...

Will post a pic tomorrow.

I did wonder if the spout of the jug makes any difference as mine are quite narrow.


----------



## PPapa

The most symmetric pour in ages.


----------



## Slee

PPapa said:


> The most symmetric pour in ages.


Id be pleased with that


----------



## Slee

rich987 said:


> My 'art' is at the cactus stage! Still it's a lot better than when my foam just sank to the bottom all the time...
> 
> Will post a pic tomorrow.
> 
> I did wonder if the spout of the jug makes any difference as mine are quite narrow.


Im no expert but the spout helps with being more accurate i believe but don't quote me


----------



## rich987

So today I progressed from 'The Cactus' to 'The Rooster'....








Now you've all stopped laughing, my crema foam seems to be quite rigid and resists the spread of the milk foam, even when poured quite fast, only a small area forms. Sometimes the milk foam just pours straight through and refuses to float at all. Is that due to cheap semi milk or something else?


----------



## Stanic

rich987 said:


> So today I progressed from 'The Cactus' to 'The Rooster'....
> View attachment 34352
> 
> 
> Now you've all stopped laughing, my crema foam seems to be quite rigid and resists the spread of the milk foam, even when poured quite fast, only a small area forms. Sometimes the milk foam just pours straight through and refuses to float at all. Is that due to cheap semi milk or something else?


Johnny Bravo lol

As for the foam, do you use a thermometer? How long do you aerate and how long do you spin the milk?


----------



## rich987

Stanic said:


> Johnny Bravo lol
> 
> As for the foam, do you use a thermometer? How long do you aerate and how long do you spin the milk?


I am using a Pavoni Europiccola, I stretch for maybe 5 seconds, possibly less, spin until 70 C, usually about a minute but never timed it!

I do a high pour in first with the bulk of the milk then use the remaining to do my Cactus/Rooster.

The brown crema foam just seems very solid...


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

How do I post pictures from Imgur?


----------



## Slee

rich987 said:


> I am using a Pavoni Europiccola, I stretch for maybe 5 seconds, possibly less, spin until 70 C, usually about a minute but never timed it!
> 
> I do a high pour in first with the bulk of the milk then use the remaining to do my Cactus/Rooster.
> 
> The brown crema foam just seems very solid...


Can you film it? Then we can see how thick your milk is


----------



## Stanic

Guess that spinning until 70 degrees makes the stiff foam, try to cut it at just 50-55 and see how it pours


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

When I first started out my poor latte art attempts went from a blob of foam, and then in a few days to this...









Then this...









Then an I was really cheffed with this but it was a one off

















To these two last night...

















I'm still learning but I've only been trying for a few weeks but I'm slowly getting there.

They're nothing by the standards on here but when I do manage to make a pattern I'm well chuffed with myself. Far more so than my mrs and kids who think I'm a bit sad!









I can can wait to get home from work each night to have another go. It's not easy when you only have 1 go per day at the most but I've started splitting to double pull into 2 single shots and then making 2 flat whites so I get 2 goes each time.


----------



## Slee

Went for the stacks on this one, pleased with it but obviously lots of room for improvement!


----------



## cloughy

Viewed from 20 feet and over this looks like a tulip


----------



## Slee

Some of mine are looking just the same but then I get a break through like this one


----------



## Apupapu

Sometimes you get lucky. Still hard to be consistant...

Overdoing the air is usually the culprit.


----------



## ddraver

Latte art will follow when you get the milk right. Get the milk right and one day you'll notice you ve poured a heart by accident.

Keep the faith!


----------



## hotmetal

Today's effort, after giving the R58 a good cafiza backflush, stripdown and cam lube.









___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## hotmetal

More of the same.









___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hasi

hotmetal said:


> More of the same.


Do I see cam lube bubbles in here?!


----------



## hotmetal

Hahaha no, those little bu....s always seem to turn up sooner or later between me pouring and taking the pic! Actually sometimes the lube can kill the crema on the first shot after a clean, but I must've got it right this time.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------

